# New immigration caps to be introduced for skilled workers in Canada



## CHIDINMA_OSUJI

Dear

I humbly apply for job and visa in your

reputable company. I am an

Registered 

Nurse and Registered Nurse Midwife (RNM) 





I will be appreciative if my answer is granted

and you direct me on the steps to be taken.



Thanking you for your anticipated co-operation.
Yours faithfully,
mrs chidinma osuji


----------

